# DIY or cheap Macro Flash Bracket?



## Markw

Hi all.  I have been running about with my 180/3.5 Macro lens lately and I really think I would benefit from having a flash.  This being said, I would love to see some low-cost options to get my SB-600 closer and off-set from the lens axis without hand-holding it...

Mark


----------



## quiddity

DIY Ring Flash | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Markw

That's nice and all..but I wanted something with a tad more control, directionally.  Left, right, etc.

Mark


----------



## Overread

My very flexible Macro flashbracket: Lighting Technique Forum: Digital Photography Review

Might be a bit more in cost than you were after, but it gives you a really sold hold and also lets you move the flash around as you want - with the 180mm having a tripod collar its easy


----------



## Markw

Yeah..that's pretty much out of the price range at the moment..

I was thinking something like this:
CBRACKET Adorama "C" Shaped Adjustable Bracket with Two Shoes & 2 Tripod Screws

Once attached to the tripod collar, combined with the two shoe mounts, the collar could swivel every which way and put the flash anywhere. Also, it swivels at the base, allowing me to swivel it a tad forward to get the flash even closer to the front of the lens.

Mark


----------



## Markw

bumppp


----------



## rhino123

Actually, you could get this bracket instead,

Twin Flash Bracket for Canon XSi T1i T2i 40D 50D 60D 7D - eBay (item 380314226693 end time Feb-08-11 00:49:36 PST)

I got one... and is waiting for it to get in. Once in, I will do a simple review to it.


----------



## Destin

Buckster Posted this over in a DIY thread. Could be just the thing your looking for: 



Buckster said:


> Macro Flash Bracket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send him a PM for more info, I imagine he'd be more than willing to let you in on his secret supply list.. actually i think there is a thread on how he built it floating around here somewhere. I'm too lazy to go find it though.


----------

